# Nature - Up, Close & Personal



## mylo (Nov 8, 2009)

Recently, I visited Putrajaya - the intelligent cum planned garden city in Malaysia. I LOVE the lush settings over there. 

Here are some up, close & personal shots:

Picture 1 - Nature's Vein







Picture 2 - Unique Bloom






Picture 3 - Gigantic Bird Nest Fern






Picture 4 - Figs






Picture 5 - Bend It Like MYLO






Thank you for looking!
mylo


----------

